# Please help me with this box stove my grandfather willed me



## 7gregory (Feb 17, 2012)

My grandfather willed me his old box stove he had as a kid I think. This is info on door. Herald 228 P&B manufacturing 
Company Nashville. I would like to know what a restored stove like this would appraise for. Not that I will ever sell. What is original color?  Cand I just sand down and paint with barbque paint?  Please any info is greatly appreciated and any info on restoring.


----------



## geoxman (Feb 17, 2012)

my guess would be scrap prices. Box stoves don't have much value, so It would just be sentimental. good luck


----------



## 7gregory (Feb 17, 2012)

K thanks

Is there any info already on forum on how to convert to gas for a heater in my shop. I would like it vent free so I don't need to run exhaust pipe. Can I just drill a hole and add gas line with maybe an outdoor cooker burner to heat up box.


----------



## pen (Feb 17, 2012)

If you want to try and add a gas burner to the stove, I'd create a new thread in the gas room specific to that topic and see if folks in there can help.

Any pics of this old stove of yours?

pen


----------



## webbie (Feb 17, 2012)

Bayou boy said:
			
		

> K thanks
> 
> Is there any info already on forum on how to convert to gas for a heater in my shop. I would like it vent free so I don't need to run exhaust pipe. Can I just drill a hole and add gas line with maybe an outdoor cooker burner to heat up box.



Sounds dangerous and not doable.....

Some cook stoves can be converted to gas, but it's expensive and they basically put a new insides in them.

We'd love to see some pics - but it seems like this stove would be better restored and then used in a decorative manner.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 17, 2012)

Bayou boy said:
			
		

> K thanks
> 
> Is there any info already on forum on how to convert to gas for a heater in my shop. I would like it vent free so I don't need to run exhaust pipe. Can I just drill a hole and add gas line with maybe an outdoor cooker burner to heat up box.



Vent free gas is not an option. the design of a vent free gas unit is specific and sensitive doing it wrong can bast case cause it to simply not work and worst case , well, gas goes boom. retrofitting a VF gas set into an enclosed box will not work due to the restriction of the ODS system which will kill the gas valve if 02 (oxygen) level drops below 19.2% with the closed firebox this is going to happen within a few seconds or a minute maybe. all vent free gas sets are so equipped as a major part of the safety equipment for the unit.

dont waste any time or money on trying to do the stove in vent free


----------



## gradymcmillen (Feb 29, 2012)

How much would you take for this stove - will be OK with providing my normal email address if interested


----------



## Defiant (Feb 29, 2012)

Planter in your front yard would be my recommendation.


----------



## gradymcmillen (Feb 29, 2012)

That was my intent - do you know of one for sale 

Thanks


----------



## Defiant (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't find one, sure it served it's purpose for Gramps. Post a photo it could help.


----------



## gradymcmillen (Mar 6, 2012)

What would you take for the stove

Thanks


----------



## Defiant (Mar 6, 2012)

gradymcmillen said:
			
		

> What would you take for the stove
> 
> Thanks


Photo?


----------

